# [Solved] Performance-Probleme unter einer neuen Gentoo-Inst.

## herwig

Hallo,

Vorweg, es geht hier um ein Acer Travelmate 4650 Notebook mit einem frischen Gentoo und dem 2.6.19 Kernel.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich unabhängig vom WM (ich nun testweise mehrere, auch kleine, ausprobiert und verwende im Moment e17) eine sehr niedrige Performance habe und kaum arbeiten kann, wenn ich z.B. einen merge parallel laufen habe. Damit mein ich Ruckler und teilweise sogar richtige Standbilder.

Im Kernel sollte ich alle Treiber eingebunden haben, könnte aber auch sein, dass ich was übersehen habe, vorhin habe ich aber nichts fehlendes gefunden. Die Suchfunktion habe ich auch verwendet, aber auch die hat auf Anhieb keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse gezeigt. Fehler werden mir soweit keine ausgegeben, lediglich die schlechte Performance ist das Problem.

Im Anhang meine Ausgabe von lspci ...

```

gentoostreusel herwig # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)

06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridgeM: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

... und von hdparm.

```

gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1398 MB in  2.00 seconds = 699.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.27 seconds =   1.84 MB/sec

```

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.Last edited by herwig on Fri Apr 06, 2007 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gibt mal die Ausgabe von free an. Das sieht sehr danach aus, dass dein Rechner am swappen ist. Wie du selber sagtest, wenn du sehr viel gleichzeitig laufen lässt.

----------

## herwig

```

herwig@gentoostreusel ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513080     101144     411936          0       1416      60440

-/+ buffers/cache:      39288     473792

Swap:       506008          0     506008

```

Dass mein Notebook mit nichtmal zwei Jahren für Gentoo zu alt ist, hoff ich mal nicht  :Laughing: 

Schließlich lief Windows seinerzeit auch problemlos damit ...

Ich merks ja auch daran, dass der Lüfter durchgehend auf Hochtouren läuft, was ja eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte.

----------

## derFrank

Ich würd da an deiner Stelle nochmal mit den hdparm settings rumspielen, der erste Wert sieht hier bei meiner schon einige Jahre alten Desktop-Platte recht ähnlich aus, beim zweiten Wert (Timing buffered disk reads) bekomme ich hier einen Wert von ~22MB/sec raus, da scheint deine Kiste irgendwie nicht so den Durchsatz zu liefern. 

Ob bzw. zu welchen merklichen Resultaten das führen kann weiss ich allerdings nicht, der enorme Unterschied ist mir nur grad beim lesen ins Auge gefallen.

----------

## herwig

Da ich persönlich ja irgendwie das Gefühl habe, dass im Kernel irgendwas fehlt, hab ich mal die .config hochgeladen:

http://nopaste.info/443271f534.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

Speicher sieht gut aus. Aber das hast wohl auch nicht erstellt, als viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig hattest. Dein Festplattendurchsatz ist grottig. Da mußt du beim Booten erst mal hdpram aktivieren. rc-update add hdparm boot. Und dann musst du die Datei /etc/conf.d/hdparm anpassen. Also die Raute vor hda_args entfernen.

Und dann gibt mal die Ausgabe von hdparm -v /dev/hdc an.

----------

## Finswimmer

In die make.conf: PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

Damit läuft ein emerge auf der niedrigsten Priorität.

Tobi

----------

## herwig

```

gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -v /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *herwig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -v /dev/hdc
> ...

 

DMA ist aus. Und damit ist die Platte schnarchlangsam. Im Kernel hast du DMA, daran liegt es nicht. Mußt es jetzt nur noch mit hdparm aktivieren. hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc sollte erst mal helfen.

----------

## herwig

Liefert leider

```

gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

Bei einigen hier im Forum war die Ursache für das Problem, dass Intel PIIXn chipsets support im Kernel nicht aktiviert war, allerdings is das bei mir leider nicht der Fall, ist bereits aktiviert.

----------

## xraver

 *herwig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc
> ...

 

Zu Vergleich mit einer 4GB Platte die verdammt alt ist;

```
Timing buffered disk reads:   30 MB in  3.05 seconds =   9.83 MB/sec
```

Hast du schonmal hdparm unter einer LiveCD laufen lassen?

----------

## herwig

Unter Knoppix sieht das ähnlich aus ...

```

/dev/hdc: 

 Timing cached reads:   1388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 694.49 MB/sec 

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  4.09 seconds =   1.47 MB/sec

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Unter Knoppix sieht das ähnlich aus ...
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hdc: 
> ...

 

Hast du denn DMA mit hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc eingeschaltet?

----------

## herwig

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *herwig wrote:*   Unter Knoppix sieht das ähnlich aus ...
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hdc: 
> ...

 

Wie oben beschrieben, geht das leider nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Warum geht das nicht? Gibt das eine Fehlermeldung aus oder meinst du jetzt die Ausgabe von hdparm -v?

----------

## herwig

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Liefert leider
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
> ...

 

Da stehts doch O.o

----------

## xraver

Er verwendet doch SATA - da kann man mit hdparm nicht viel einstellen.

@herwig

Welche Kernelversion verwendest du?

sonst noch;

Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI low-level drivers -> Serial ATA (SATA) support -> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

vieleicht auch mal da schauen;

http://www.efphe.net/howto/files/gentoo_acer4651_ker_cfg

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Er verwendet doch SATA - da kann man mit hdparm nicht viel einstellen.

 

Aber wir reden doch die ganze Zeit über /dev/hdc. Das ist doch nicht SATA. Diskutieren wir hier vielleicht über das CDROM?

Poste doch bitte mal deine /etc/fstab.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn er SATA hat, muss sowas kommen:

```
$hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

```

Da darf dann auch nix mehr von dma stehen.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

Hm, hat er da was falsch gemacht und hdparm auf sein cdrom-laufwerk laufen lassen?

IMHO hat er ne SATA Platte/Chipsatz.

@herwig

Was sagt hdparm /dev/sda ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)
> 
> Hm, hat er da was falsch gemacht und hdparm auf sein cdrom-laufwerk laufen lassen?
> 
> IMHO hat er ne SATA Platte/Chipsatz.
> ...

 Det is egal, bei SATA gibt es sowas wie DMA aus erst gar nicht. Da braucht man für die Performance kein hdparm.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab mir den Kernel noch mal angeschaut, da hast du ja alles, was es gibt, fest eingebaut. Davon wird er recht groß. Brauchst nur die Sachen, die in deinem Rechner drin sind.

----------

## herwig

Meine fstab:

```

/dev/hdc2       /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hdc5       none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdc3       /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdc6       /home           ext3            auto                    0 1

proc            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

```

Dass in meinem Kernel noch einiges an Müll drin ist, ist mir bekannt, wird noch verfeinert, allerdings will ich erstmal, dass das System ordentlich läuft.

Achja, sda/b/c etc. wird nicht gefunden: 

```

gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda: No such file or directory

```

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)
> 
> Hm, hat er da was falsch gemacht und hdparm auf sein cdrom-laufwerk laufen lassen?
> 
> IMHO hat er ne SATA Platte/Chipsatz.
> ...

 

Wollte es nur wissen ob er überhaupt SATA verwendet. Das man mit hdparm keine Einstellungen machen kann ist mir klar. Vieleicht ist die ganze Diskusion ja überflüssig und alles hat seine richtigkeit. Er hat sich dann eben nur von hdparm irritieren lassen.

Mal abwarten bis er seine fstab postet...

//edit

er hat sie eben gepostet  :Wink: 

IMHO müssten doch SATA Platten als /dev/sd* auftauchen ...?

Auf meinen Laptop (ICH7 chipsatz) funktionerte diese KernelConfig problemlos.

```
Device Drivers >

SCSI device support >

<*> SCSI disk support

SCSI low-level drivers >

<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

<*> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

Und fürs CDRW

```
Device Drivers >

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support



[*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support



[*] Use PCI DMA by default when available



<*> Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

----------

## herwig

Das heißt für mich? hdc sollte eigentlich sdc sein?

//edit: Was ich ja auch komisch find, ist dass ich ja ursprünglich nur auf hdc partitionieren konnte und sd* eben nicht gefunden wurde.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Du kannst den alten ata layer ab Kernel 2.6.19 deaktivieren und alles über den neuen Ata layer laufen lassen, dann werden aus hda -> sda aus hdb -> sdb, usw. die cd-roms heißen dann /dev/sr0 bis /dev/srN.

Musst natürlich in der grub.conf dann als root=/dev/sdcX angeben.

Bei mir läuft das astrein auf meinem Server.

Für die IDE Schnittstelle sind die PATA Treiber im neuen layer zuständig.

CoS24

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Du kannst den alten ata layer ab Kernel 2.6.19 deaktivieren und alles über den neuen Ata layer laufen lassen, dann werden aus hda -> sda aus hdb -> sdb, usw. die cd-roms heißen dann /dev/sr0 bis /dev/srN.
> 
> Musst natürlich in der grub.conf dann als root=/dev/sdcX angeben.
> 
> Bei mir läuft das astrein auf meinem Server.
> ...

 Vor allem geht bei diesen Treibern DMA ohne hdparm.

----------

## herwig

So, nun hab ich ein kleines Kernel-Update gemacht und verwende nun den 2.6.20-gentoo-r4. Ich hab auch die SATA-Treiber aktiviert und den unsinnigen Blödsinn rausgeworfen.

Nur leider leider hat sich damit an meinem Problem nichts getan, sd* wird nach wie vor nicht gefunden.

//edit: Gerade gesehen: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=377203

Nur leider werd ich aus dessen Angaben nicht wirklich schlau, aber zumindest scheint hdc als Bezeichnung für meine Platte soweit zu stimmen.

----------

## herwig

Nachtrag:

Ich hab nun noch ein bisschen herumprobiert, und  bin dann tatsächlich zu der Lösung gekommen, dass überall statt hdc sda stehen muss.

Performance ist nun wunderbar, Problem für mich gelöst  :Smile: 

Außerdem hab ich im Kernel IDE komplett deaktiviert und hab nur die SATA-Treiber genutzt.

Zum Vergleich die neuen Werte:

```

gentoostreusel herwig # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1460 MB in  2.00 seconds = 730.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.05 seconds =  27.54 MB/sec

```

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das freut mich sehr für dich, dass du es hinbekommen hast. Und sieh es so, es war zwar erst mal ein Problem, aber du hast einiges dazugelernt. Jedes Problem hat unter Gentoo deshalb auch was gutes   :Razz: 

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das freut mich sehr für dich, dass du es hinbekommen hast. Und sieh es so, es war zwar erst mal ein Problem, aber du hast einiges dazugelernt. Jedes Problem hat unter Gentoo deshalb auch was gutes  

 

/agreed

habe übrigends auch probleme mit meinem ich6-m chipsatz, hilft mir auch einer?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das freut mich sehr für dich, dass du es hinbekommen hast. Und sieh es so, es war zwar erst mal ein Problem, aber du hast einiges dazugelernt. Jedes Problem hat unter Gentoo deshalb auch was gutes   
> 
> /agreed
> 
> habe übrigends auch probleme mit meinem ich6-m chipsatz, hilft mir auch einer? 

 

Äh, welches Problem hast du denn? Und warum sollte dir jemand helfen, wenn du uns nicht sagst, was für ein Problem du hast?

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *TheJoker89 wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das freut mich sehr für dich, dass du es hinbekommen hast. Und sieh es so, es war zwar erst mal ein Problem, aber du hast einiges dazugelernt. Jedes Problem hat unter Gentoo deshalb auch was gutes   
> 
> /agreed
> 
> habe übrigends auch probleme mit meinem ich6-m chipsatz, hilft mir auch einer?  
> ...

 

*g* also mein Problem ist dem von herwig ganz ähnlich:

mein dma geht nicht.

fakten dazu:

ich hab auch nen ich6-m (sata) controller mit ner normalen IDE platte dran ^^

habe nen thread erstellt (schon länger her) names "MD 97600 (Medion Laptop)" bin da

leider nicht so wirklich weiter gekommen.

EDIT: Link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497721-highlight-ich6m.html

wär cool wenn ihr es schafft, dann stände nichts im wege vollends auf gentoo umzusteigen und windows zu löschen!

LG TheJoker89

EDIIIIIT: WTF!! sieht so aus als geht es jetzt

 habe ienfach die ganze ata sektion deaktiviert und die sata angemacht :DDDDD

Absolut letzter edit: es läuft *vor sich hin grinzt* hehehe benutze jetzt die neuste testing kernel version, läuft gut mit 30mb/sec anstatt 1.5  :Wink: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Das ist schön zu hören, der neue Layer ist auch wesentlich besser und hat weniger Bugs, ich würde ihn ja auch nutzen, nur leider bleibt mir das versagt  :Sad:  jedenfalls bis es Ati Treiber gibt die Kernel 2.6.20 unterstützen und die bei mir laufen  :Smile:  oder es reiser4 Patches für Kernel 2.6.19 gibt die stabil sind  :Very Happy: 

Oder jemand einen Patch für die 8.32.5 Treiber schreibt  :Very Happy: 

CoS24

----------

